# SV - New Year’s boneless rib roast



## cooker613 (Oct 4, 2019)

Made a boneless rib roast for Rosh Shannah (the Jewish New Year). And wishing all the MOT’s and our families and friends a happy, health, joyous, and prosperous 5780.

Sous vide @155 degrees for 30 hr. then browned on hot grill ~5min per side. 







































I personally like it a little more rare, but the wife, kids, guests all loved it.


----------



## fullborebbq (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 4, 2019)

Looks great! I am with you I like mine a little more rare but I bet it still tasted great! I am new to the SV game just got a unit last week.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 4, 2019)

That looks wonderful! I've been doing Sous Vide for a couple of years and have done a few roasts and a ton of steaks, 129º is my favored number. I'm reading Myron Mixon's book, Smokin', and he also suggests cooking rib roasts to 155º. I though that IT would have the roast looking like soup meat, tho yours seems to have a nice pink color. I've taken to charring with a propane weed torch, fast and easy. Nice job! RAY


----------

